# Old Gin bottle in near mint condition found at Goodwill Austin



## Hamco (Jul 22, 2019)

Found this beauty at a goodwill in Austin Tx the other day.  Nice little pig nose for next to nothing.  Don't think it has ever been buried.

Guesses as to its age?


----------



## sandchip (Jul 23, 2019)

Nice score!  I'd guess around 1800, but hopefully others more knowledgeable than I will chime in.  I've never found squat at Goodwill, but I'll keep on trying.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 23, 2019)

looks germen . and may have been made up in to the 1820s. when full Hight post moulids were being interduce.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 23, 2019)

I've never found anything even close to that nice at Goodwill. That's a great bottle!


----------



## Hamco (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks! yeah I'm always in Salvation Army, Goodwill and many other thrifts and get lucky quite frequently.  I am fortunate that my job takes me to these stores in a variety of cities around the country.  Crazy that it survived this long in that condition and made it on to the shelves intact.


----------



## Hamco (Jul 23, 2019)

Interesting! thanks for the input.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 24, 2019)

*This is an unusual case bottle.  The shoulders are inflated, rounded, unlike the square-shouldered German bottles (see the grass-green bottle below).  The corners are rounded, not sharp like early German bottles.   The lip looks too skimpy, too perfect, to be an early 1800s case bottle or even a later transitional "pig-snout" lip finish.  The pontil scar looks too neat. 

I have a double-handful of case bottles, dating from Late 1700s to Late 1800s, but I've never seen one quite like this one.  I don't know where this bottle was made, but it is not from the usual Western European glassworks.

* **


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 24, 2019)

I was thinking this was a really strange one as well.  I've never seen one or a picture of one like it either.  Not really sure what to make of it.


----------



## imukdiver (Jul 26, 2019)

It's a very nice bottle, but I'm leaning toward a Czech repop.


----------



## Hamco (Jul 6, 2020)

Thanks for the input - I don't know much at all about Case gin bottles
 - I do know that the bottle must have sat on someone's shelf for awhile looking at the wear marks on the bottom.  When did the Czech folks start doing repos?


----------



## saratogadriver (Jul 8, 2020)

I thought maybe Dog River Glassworks, they made civil war repros, some a little TOO good.   Not sure if they did a case gin though.  The website is long gone.


----------

